# *155/80/13 WW NEW STYLE MILESTAR*



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

JUST GOT THEM IN! $49.00EA (SHIPPING COST IS ABOUT $20.00 PER TIRE OR $60.00 FOR THE SET) 
Please feel free to call, e-mail or message for quotes or questions: 888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*If you buy 2 or more sets, price goes down a few dollars.... Please feel free to contact me for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*MS775 NEW STYLES!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*We're down to 20 pcs. Don't wait until last minute to get your tires!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

If you buy 8 or more tires you can get an extra discount! For questions or pricing please call *(888) 266-5969*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*We're down to only 10pcs of these NEW STYLE tires. Please feel free to call me if you have questions or need shipping quote, thanks! *:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Pic of them installed please :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

64 For Life said:


> Pic of them installed please :thumbsup:


*I don't have any pics of them mounted but I'm sure I can find you some! I will post something later on today!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

still got them in stock


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

backyard64 said:


> still got them in stock


*Yes it is! Let me know  *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Any mounted pics??


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Any mounted pics??


x2


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Here's some pictures I got from somebody's fb page. New milestar mounted!
*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmm... Nice skinny look but kinda blocky


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 946857
> View attachment 946865
> View attachment 946873
> View attachment 946881


*Thanks! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*"The best of all gifts around any Christmas Tree 
is the presence of a happy family all wrapped up in each other" 
Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't forget you can still order this unique hoodie! 
- S, M, L & XL $30
- 2XL & 3XL $40
- 4XL $45
**Shipping cost is only $15.00 for 1 or $20.00 for 2 or more**


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

so what's the difference between these and the old style ms


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

CEN said:


> so what's the difference between these and the old style ms


They are skinnier and look better mounted!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Erika CCE said:


> They are skinnier and look better mounted!


they do look more narrow... tight..


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

slo said:


> they do look more narrow... tight..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

How is the white wall on this new tire is it still a pain trying to keep clean??


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

QUEEZY said:


> How is the white wall on this new tire is it still a pain trying to keep clean??


Yup


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

QUEEZY said:


> How is the white wall on this new tire is it still a pain trying to keep clean??


*
From all the tires I have sold I had only one single customer that called and said he couldn't keep them clean and that was on the old tires. I have been selling these new ones since September of last year and NOBODY has complain or say anything about the white wall. *


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've only seen one set also,87Limited's. All the wheels I have sold are on the new Milestars right now,not one has had any problems whatsoever. CCE mounted one set on these wheels I sold to Keith in KY.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

QUEEZY said:


> How is the white wall on this new tire is it still a pain trying to keep clean??


If the new ones actually stay white for more than a couple days then they look like a good tire


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> I've only seen one set also,87Limited's. All the wheels I have sold are on the new Milestars right now,not one has had any problems whatsoever. CCE mounted one set on these wheels I sold to Keith in KY.
> View attachment 1023593


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> If the new ones actually stay white for more than a couple days then they look like a good tire
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


*They are, I have nothing but good feedeback from the customer that have bought them *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a set of both the new and old, never had an issue with the white walls. I drive my car daily.


----------



## IzodOne (Apr 16, 2011)

do you still have these 775s? If so how much for a set shipped to 80260? Erika?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

IzodOne said:


> do you still have these 775s? If so how much for a set shipped to 80260? Erika?


*Yes I do! Do you need only 4cs (1set) let me know please!*


----------



## IzodOne (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes one set please Thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

IzodOne said:


> Yes one set please Thanks!


*
Shipping cost is $70.00 LMK if you want them!*


----------



## IzodOne (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks will do


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

do u still have tires in stock how much out the door ?


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

El Greengo said:


> do u still have tires in stock how much out the door ?


*
I just got another load of 100pcs! They are $49.00ea plus shipping or if you come get them you only pay the tax. LMK if you have any more questions.*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey I have a set of the old ms with that brown ww problem love the tire but ww a problem if the new ones stay white shoot me a price for a set shipped to 63005 thanks


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

chrome me said:


> Hey I have a set of the old ms with that brown ww problem love the tire but ww a problem if the new ones stay white shoot me a price for a set shipped to 63005 thanks


*I had a problem with one set of the old style tires I sold sometime last year, but haven't had any concerns on the new style tires. Price for shipping 4 tires will be $50.00 your total will be $246.00*


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

chrome me said:


> Thanks


*No problem, let me know when your ready to order it!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

90+ tires still available in the store! Please call me if you need pricing or just to get a quote! 
888-266-5969 ext 405


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

T.T.T. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Still have them available in the store and ready to ship! 
Please feel free to call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*WE JUST GOT ANOTHER LOAD OF THESE TIRES IN THE STORE. 
PLEASE BE SURE TO POST YOUR ZIP CODE FOR SHIPPING QUOTES! *


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Erika CCE said:


> *WE JUST GOT ANOTHER LOAD OF THESE TIRES IN THE STORE.
> PLEASE BE SURE TO POST YOUR ZIP CODE FOR SHIPPING QUOTES! *


 54403?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*155/80/13WW Always available in our stores! 2 locations KY & NV 
888-266-5969 *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt *


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*155/80/13WW Milestar Tires ONLY $49.00ea. + S&H
Please feel free to contact me with any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*:thumbsup:ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*
Time to replace your WW tires? Give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
155/80/13WW $49.00ea
185/70/14WW $69.00ea*


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP cooper :angel:

One of the last great radials :tears:




Erika CCE said:


>


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> RIP cooper :angel:
> 
> One of the last great radials :tears:


*Yes I know :uh: but just so that you know we are now also selling 175-70-14 Suretrac & 175/75/14 Lowrider Radial. Let me know if you need any *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*-13 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped
w/tires 155/80/13WW **(MOUNTED & BALANCED)** $999.00 shipped!

*
*-14 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped
w/tires 175/70/14WW (NOT MOUNTED) $1,149.00 shipped!

WHEELS INCLUDE:
4- KNOCK OFF'S
4- ADAPTERS
1- KNOCK OFF TOOL*
​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Also, now available at our store TRAVELSTAR TIRES!!!**
155/80/13WW Travelstar $180.00 set plus S&H (Get a better deal when buying 2 sets or more) 
Call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*13X7 CROSS LACED 72 SPOKES ONLY $799.00 *FREE SHIPPING*
Call, messge or email me for any questions :thumbsup:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Travelstar, Milestar, Uniroyal, Bridgestone, Suretrac, Lowrider & More!!! 
All tires are on sale right now 

*155/80/13WW Traveltar $40.00ea
155/80/13WW Miletar $49.00ea
155/80/13WW Uniroyal $69.00ea
185-70/14 WW Bridgestone $69.00ea
185/70/14WW Uniroyal $79.00ea
175/70/14WW Suretrac $85.00ea
175/75/14WW Lowrider $95.00ea**

Get a better deal when buying 8pcs or more (2sets)*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*BEST DEAL EVER!!!
CHECK THIS OUT!!! 13" wheels & tires $899 Shipped!
Includes: 4 wheels, 4 tires, Adapters, knock-offs (your choice) & tool.
Please feel free to call, message or email :biggrin: 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------

